
The Great Indian Naming Trick - npguy
http://statspotting.com/malcolm-gladwell-meet-this-genius-called-the-indian-parent/
======
amar-singh
Indian naming system not based pn any particular rule or way. In india every
children has to carry his/her father's surname. In traditional way a priest
has to give a name according birthdate of a child. So, India is a very
diffrent culture with diffrent values and beliefs.

